# Touching up sprayed trim runs with a brush



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I sprayed a bunch of trim and there were a runs. The paint is already cured and I already touched up a few (while the sprayer was still hooked up) by sanding the runs with 220 and respraying. I missed couple runs though and those are the ones I need to touch up.

I don't want to hook up the sprayer again just to hit some small spots. My question is, if I sand the remaining runs and then hit them up with a brush, will the brushed portions blend with the rest of the trim or will it be obvious that the repainted spots where brushed verses everything being sprayed?

I'm using BM Aura Satin for the trim work.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I would just use a good quality trim brush and be sure to not overwork it. I'd also use some BM extender. Should be pretty decent when you are done. You may be able to tell but probably unlikely anyone else will.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Most of the time tip shear will change the sheen of a paint a little bit making that kind of touch up problematic. 

But with satin you can probably get away with it if your careful. I would try to keep the touch ups small, or just paint whole sections.

In any case let us know how it goes, I'm curious. Aura matte touches up incredibly well, I haven't tried touching up the satin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

I may try an inconspicuous spot and see how it looks. I may just buy a fft 210 tip (I used a 310) I'd the brush doesn't work well.


----------



## Crackshot (Dec 29, 2015)

only solution I do is dry roller. put it on with brush. use dry microfibre nooky to press it out. bam


----------



## beedoola (May 18, 2015)

What about a mohair roller? Using a dry roller - that won't like of splotch the paint?


----------



## Classic Painting (Feb 12, 2016)

Also I've found using a tad bit of water while sanding (yes wet sanding) tends to get the run out quicker and depending on the sheen and quality of paint you may not need to touch up much. As others have stated might have to brush out a whole section to make it look uniform. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

